# Harri Otsa (1926-2001): Violin concerto (1983)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

I am very happy that I can meanwhile offer the 6th score of a violin concerto from my precious recommendation list! This time it is the fantastic Violin concerto by *Estonian composer Harri Otsa (1926-2001)*. The *Violin concerto* was composed in 1983 and premiered the same year by the Estonian National Symphony Orchestra. The full score and a sound snippet of a real performance can be found on my website for free:

*www.tobias-broeker.de*

Enjoy and best wishes,
Tobias


----------

